# First Bow Buck!



## Deerslayer243 (Nov 10, 2009)

Here he is guys! He is not the biggest but he is a trophy to me! Shot him at 7:30 pm last night at 30 yds. I used a Rage 2 blade and he didn't run 50 yds. It is an awsome feeling!


----------



## oakforestmx (Feb 9, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Very nice, C ongrats.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Very nice buck!!!! Your first bow buck is bigger then my biggest buck lol.
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Thats Awsome*

Congrats. Great deer, I still remember the first doe bow kill for me. Its a great feeling!!


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

heck Yeah!


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats on a good buck


----------



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

Very Cool. Congrats..


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice work


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good job! Welcome to our addiction. 

TH


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

YEah!


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 5, 2009)

Awesome buck! Congrats!


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

*sweet*

Congrats. Any buck "stuck" is an accomplishment!


----------



## Deerslayer243 (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks every one! I am truly addicted now! I couldn't go to sleep for hours after it! Truly a blessing from God!


----------

